# Late Start



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Conditions were good for a jubilee last night and waited till midnight to see if it was gonna happen. Almost had one and the crabs and eels were hitting the beach when the west wind kicked up a little and shut it down. Put the boat in about 2 AM and didn't find many, but the ones I did were good ones. 22,21 and 20.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice fish Terry !!!!


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

nice fish going now got the fever pic 2cume ?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

At least the 3 you did get were studs!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some good ones !


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn I want to go floundering. Havent done that since the early 80's when I would follow behind my parents on the Texas Coast.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice big flounder. :thumbsup: Quality over quantity. If I gigged flounder of that size, I be having quite a few baked stuffed flounder dinners.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Fat ones. Nice Terry. Most of kine lately have been tater chips (13 15 inchers)


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ron saw quite a few in the 12 to 13 inch range. Just let them get bigger and like you said like eating a tater chip. Ron the biggest one I almost ran by, buried up in 2 inches of water, I mean a wave would have put her on dry land. Another good tide cycle starting the 18th.


----------



## Darren1765 (May 12, 2013)

ok whats a jubilee? thats a new one for me. Nice fish by the way


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_Bay_jubilee


----------



## SHANE704 (Feb 13, 2014)

What do you look for to expect a jubilee?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

No wind, very light East wind. There have been 2 last week.I've found after a heavy rain and no wind they are common. Has to be hot hot. August is usually the best month.


----------

